# Re-naming your horse = bad luck?



## FeatherPower (15 October 2009)

I have heard that it is bad luck to rename a horse and wondered what this was based on? 

Is it therefore bad luck to have a variation of your horses name or change it ever so slightly to save embarrassment in the field?!


----------



## Ladylina83 (15 October 2009)

I like to think you are ok with a variation although I too have picked up on this , I think it must just be an old wives tale.

My pretty working hunter was called Muffin when I got her - every one over the age of 40 insisted on calling her Muffin the mule after a puppet show that used to be on the telly (I don't know how old you are but I hadn't heard of this show ) Her name then morfed somewhat she is now called Muffalina . I call her Lina for short "Muffalina the ballerina" does her much more justice and over time everyone will forget ! I still call her Muff if she stands on my toe !


----------



## FeatherPower (15 October 2009)

Well this is the thing, my poor old mare had a very unfornate name for an overweight horse - Nellie.....I assume as in 'the elephant' it was just unfair! Her previous owner changed it and the variation was much prettier but my new lad has very American name and it seems all other horses I consider have ridiculous names!!


----------



## Kenzo (15 October 2009)

Narh, you name your horse what ever you like, if you beleive in that then you need a good virtual slap round the chops


----------



## FeatherPower (15 October 2009)

lol - point taken! I am not an overly superstitious person but horses are pretty darn big and pretty darn expensive when things go wrong, I wouldn't want to 'Tempt Fate' (HAHA)


----------



## helen1105 (15 October 2009)

definatly an old wives tale i changed my boys name 11 years ago he was called jet (knew a mare called jet so decided sounded girly) and is now called ryan we have never had any bad luck


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (15 October 2009)

I renamed a mare, couple of years later she was diagnosed with ringbone, sidebone and tie-up.
I know that it was nothing to do with changing her name, but i would never change another of my horses names, just because of the bad memories associated with it. I don't see a problem with changing names, I just couldn't do it again myself.


----------



## Annagain (15 October 2009)

Mine had a naff name when I bought him, so I changed it to something similar enough for him to recognise, but different enough to not be naff! I don't buy into all that superstitious nonsense.


----------



## Faberge (15 October 2009)

I always change my horses names - You have to when they arrive with names like Fifi and Skippy!


----------



## JustMe22 (15 October 2009)

I don't believe in it..but it seems to always be in my mind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 When I got mine from the racetrack, his name was not brilliant. Wasn't awful, just not nice. I decided I didn't hate it enough to change. But if I got a horse with a really awful name (and there really are some shockers) then I would change it


----------



## vicky86 (15 October 2009)

I'm not a very superstitious but when my Mom sold her horse years back the people who had him after changed his name and he boke his leg in the field about 6 months after. Was such a shame as the guy who bought him was trying out for the yound riders european eventing team (or so im told). So I personally wouldn't change any of my horses name but have a will shorten them or give them nick names.


----------



## f_s_ (15 October 2009)

I don't believe that changing a horse's name brings bad luck!

I have changed a few of ours, some turned out well, others not!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Technically horses don't understand names, they can't speak!!! They just pick up on the tone and sound, so it doesn't matter what you call your horse as long as the sound is familiar!!

I have been know to sing naughty names to mine when they p** me off, in the same tone as I would call their name!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









If a horse has come with a registered passport name, then that remains, the only change is the stable name


----------



## Chico Mio (15 October 2009)

I wouldn't change a horse's name totally, but I would fudge round it until I got something I liked and was sort of connected!

FB is called by his given Spanish name - it's harmless and easy to shorten and not too literal - Spanish folks keep it simple with things like 'Negrita' (Blackie), 'Castana' (Chestnut), 'Bruno' (Brown), 'Blanquito' (Whitey!) or the all time classic mare name 'Linda' (Beautiful).

Ari's registered Anglo Arab breed paper name is Caramelo (Toffee) as he was chestnut when he was born.  I know a rather unattractive looking mare called Caramelo, so I shortened it to Ara.  Having been informed that Ara is a word for 'altar' (as in sacrificial) I changed it a bit more to Ari


----------



## BayJosie (15 October 2009)

Nope, don't believe in it at all. I'm really not into that kind of superstition. 

Changed one of our mares names from Kiss (we didnt like the name and there was already a horse on the yard called that) but we tried to get it as close as possible, so stuck with Missy. 

Josie was Josie from birth and it suits her SO much. plus i really like human names for horses so I'd never have changed it.


----------



## mattilda (15 October 2009)

My old lad was called George when I got him as a 3 year old. He is not a George so I renamed him Hadleigh. He will be 31 in January and has had no major illnessess or problems bar one. So no I don't think it brings bad luck!!


----------



## Donkeymad (15 October 2009)

It's an old wives tale. I've changed several and not had any extra bad luck to normal (I'm an unlucky person, but the horses were fine)


----------



## JoJo_ (15 October 2009)

I renamed my mare. Her passport name is Toorafin Lady so her previous owners called her Lady. I couldnt stand the name so with the help of HHOers I changed it to Tia


----------



## Puppy (15 October 2009)

Nah! I've changed horses names before. It's hardly going to curse them.


----------



## JoBo (15 October 2009)

Both mine were re-named as neither knew their names.
Bodey was Stevie on his passport, there is no way I was having a horse called Steve.
Badger was called Lucas, once again just does not suit him.

Touch wood, Ive had no bad luck.


----------



## Gemsie (15 October 2009)

Hi There, I renamed my horse (stable name only) from Emma to Tia,

Thought it would have been a bit wierd having Emma the horse and Gemma the rider! It has not brought me any bad luck


----------



## Luci07 (15 October 2009)

mostly left the names as it. Did amend the name of one unfortunate called Wally to a something similiar! and I have changed the registered name of another (he had no competing record) but is was a King of Diamonds horse and his name inferred he was a false diamond. But I have put up with a lot of awful names as well!


----------



## j1ffy (15 October 2009)

My old horse was called "Wadge".  No way I was yelling that across the field...so I renamed him to Marley.  Loads of people told me it was bad luck (his former loaner, an ex-jockey, would never call him by his new name!) but he was brilliant, if a little nutty


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 October 2009)

We changed a Clyde mare from Kayleigh at a RS to Molly, which someone said they thought had been her name previously.  She lived to be well into her thirties.  We changed another Clyde from Digby (the biggest dog in the world) to Pearl.  She was pts aged 11.  I don't think either situation was linked to the name change.  We also had to have a Shire, who kept her name, pts aged 6.


----------



## DunRoamin (15 October 2009)

My friend is called Emma and rides for a german lady, she is sent horses over frequently, her top horse is called---- yep u guessed it Emma!! and as its not hers she cant change it!! he he.

Buzz was Palladius and there is no way i was shouting that acrossa field!


----------



## FeatherPower (16 October 2009)

I have to say - I love 'Steve the Horse' Brilliant!!

How about something associated with the name, so if its name was Worsdworth you could call it William or if it was called Presley you could call it Elvis?

Do you think that and some salt over the shoulder would be ok?


----------

